# loop the loop = κάνω (αεροπορικά) λούπινγκ



## Alexandra (Feb 8, 2010)

Πασίγνωστη έκφραση, υπάρχει και στη Magenta, αν ο μεταφραστής κάνει τον κόπο να ψάξει ένα λεξικό:

loop the loop = ιδ. κάνω (αεροπορικά) λούπινγκ.

Γιατί το λέω; Γιατί μόλις διάβασα σε σενάριο μεταγλώττισης παιδικής σειράς: *Λουπ του λουπ. * Στο ίδιο σενάριο το Sherwood Forest αποδίδεται δάσος Σίργκουντ, και η προφορά του ονόματος Mildew αποδίδεται ως Μίλντοου.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 8, 2010)

Κατά σύμπτωση έψαχνα προ ημερών πληροφορίες για τα λούπινα (σαν ντόπια εναλλακτική στην εισγόμενη σόγια, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία) και ψάχνοντας τη λέξη πέρασα από τους λύκους στους φακούς και από κει στις πολλές λού(μ)πες που έχουμε στη γλώσσα μας.
Έχουμε λοιπόν:

-λούπα (loupe): φακός,






-λούπα: (loop) ανακύκληση στη φυσική http://dmargaris2.blogspot.com/2009/05/blog-post_11.html, ακροβατικό με αεροπλάνο

-λούπα (loop) : όρος της μουσικής http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_loop

-λούπα (loop): στο πλέξιμο κ.α. θηλιά, βρόχος http://www.loopknitting.com/

Υπάρχουν κι άλλες λούπες;


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Κατά σύμπτωση έψαχνα προ ημερών πληροφορίες για τα λούπινα (σαν ντόπια εναλλακτική στην εισγόμενη σόγια, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία)


 
Καλημέρα.
Μια άλλη ιστορία (οφτοπικίζω, αλλά το έφερε η κουβέντα):
Για τα λούπινα, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι πέσαμε στη λούμπα και είναι δύσκολο πια να βρεις ντόπια. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι το περασμένο καλοκαίρι στην ανατολική Κρήτη - όπου τα λούπινα είχαν παραδοσιακά μεγάλη κατανάλωση και ως συνοδευτικό της ρακής στα καφενεία - δεν βρήκα πουθενά ντόπια λούπινα. Εκτός από τα νοικοκυριά που είχαν τη δική τους, μικρή παραγωγή για ιδία κατανάλωση, μόνο σε ένα τοπικό μπακάλικο βρήκα λούπινα κι αυτά ήταν εισαγωγής, Ισπανικά.


----------

